# How to do a Cab 5 Beef Curtain



## SAddiction (Feb 21, 2009)

In Your Face Ft. Fredrik Austbo & Torstein Horgmo


----------



## Xelorz (Nov 4, 2010)

I love Torstein Horgmo, he's a funny mofo.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

How in the world do they come up with names like *"double beef curtains"*....god I must be old.
Cool looking grab though


----------



## Steez (Jun 25, 2011)

Torst is a baws


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/snowboarding-general-chat/39507-torstien-loses-big.html


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

slyder said:


> How in the world do they come up with names like *"double beef curtains"*....god I must be old.
> Cool looking grab though
> 
> 
> i may be wrong but pretty sure its refering to a womens large lips hanging down, i.e. beef curtains and as they are using both hands to grab their board between their legs i think it may resemble that. sorry if thats too vulger


----------

